# She needs a name



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

I just got her today to be a little buddy for my other rat Callisto. She's white with a creme hood, she's just beautiful! I don't know what to call her though....


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

haha how about creme or cream however you want to spell it. lol 2 c names callisto and cream. just an idea. =)


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I think that Callisto and Cream sounds nice  Cream is a good name <3


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

lol right along the lines I was thinking, only I was gonna add soda to the end of it! XP Callisto and Creme Soda! lol


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

! Awesome !


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

by the way, she keeps doing this weird little cough/chirp/sneeze sounding thing...what's up with that? I'm keeping them separated until I figure it out.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

She could have an upper respiratory infection, it's not contagious
Just take her to the vet, he'll probably put her on Baytril


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

Hallie-Mae said:


> She could have an upper respiratory infection, it's not contagious
> Just take her to the vet, he'll probably put her on Baytril


is there a home remedy? I'm a little low on funds right now...


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

One of my rats did that for a little bit when I first got her. I dunno what it was but it only lasted like two weeks then disappeared. The change in environment maybe... she hasn't had any kind of health issues since. You might could wait it out for a little, I don't know how bad a respiratory infection is, though.


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

SteakBreakfast said:


> One of my rats did that for a little bit when I first got her. I dunno what it was but it only lasted like two weeks then disappeared. The change in environment maybe... she hasn't had any kind of health issues since. You might could wait it out for a little, I don't know how bad a respiratory infection is, though.


yeah that could be it, the change. I'm gonna keep an eye on her.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

How bad is the cough/chirp/sneezeing? Is there any laboured breathing?


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> How bad is the cough/chirp/sneezeing? Is there any laboured breathing?


no, no labored breathing, just every so often she would do it. I dunno, I'm at work right now but when I left she wasn't doing it as often as when I first brought her home. Maybe it was just the change.


----------

